# A few Cree mod



## download (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for all CPF members made this work.
The Cree, O-Sink, MagLED module, MiniMagLED & beautiful Pewter Mag2C .......
All mod were P4 Cree emitter. Let the pictures talk to you.


1. Cree in MiniMagLED 2AA with stock driver, it is as bright as stock MiniMagLED 3AA!!!
A small piece of 1.5mm  copper sheet added between it. Stock reflector cut 0.5mm chamfer.
Not much heat I could feel in the body even run more than 15 mins.























2. Cree on O-Sink, same 1.5mm  copper sheet added between it.













3. Modded Cree on O-Sink, same 1.5mm  copper sheet added between it.
Did you see how small of the light souce? The hotspot is really tight now. :huh: 
But the tint did shift to very green. :sick2: 




























Cree transplant into MagLED .......





















Brightness improve greatly in my eyes. Less heat and stay brighter. 

Enjoy your mod.


----------



## derfyled (Dec 10, 2006)

Download,

The minimagled is very interesting. Any idea of the runtime ? I'm curious about 2aa running a P4. Have you just swap the led or have you changed the driver ?

Anyway, very nice work !

:goodjob:


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 10, 2006)

Your mods look nice and clean... Good Job. Are these for sale? (Custom B/S/T forum)

Mac


----------



## download (Dec 10, 2006)

Administrator, please move this post to the right place, I just shared this mod.

derfyled, no changed of stock 2AA driver, just swap the led. I did not have runtime yet, I thought it should be same as stock.

Mac, Thanks for reminding.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 10, 2006)

Thread moved.

download ... thanx for sharing! :thumbsup:

bernie


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi download!

Interesting work! I have a question, are you saying that if you remove the dome and metal ring the CREE led changes tint? What tint did it had before you removed the dome? What tools did you use to remove the dome and ring?

Thanks for sharing

AlexGT


----------



## bombelman (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, nice find...
This is what I cal experimenting !


----------



## download (Dec 10, 2006)

AlexGT, I just use the cutting pliers and put a pencil backward to limit its minimum opening to remove it.
Yes, it came from original warm white tint to very very green tint now.


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 10, 2006)

how is the minimag beam?


----------



## download (Dec 10, 2006)

Beamshot added. Enjoy


----------



## kenster (Dec 10, 2006)

download said:


> Yes, it came from original warm white tint to very very green tint now.


 

I popped the dome & ring off a Cree and I ended up with the same thing. Very GREEN.


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 10, 2006)

Thats very interesting! does anyone know if the dome is vacum sealed to the ring? Or maybe there is some gas preventing the die to go green? If the led tends to go towards the green when dome is removed, what if we get a cree tint more towards the pink side, do you think it would stabilize in white? I mean like WA or YA tint (Luxeon) or WA or WB (CREE)?

AlexGT


----------



## Christexan (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, a few days late here but since no one else replied, it's reasonable to assume that in the dome removal process, some of the phosphor material came off with it, shifting the tint. Or the dome itself is impregnated in such a fashion as to shift the color tint, I know both methods have been done with LEDs (Phosphor coatings, tinted dome materials, etc), so it could be a combination of these things.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm just guessing but I'd say the bare coating on the LED may be interacting with the oxygen or air and throws a different tint since the dome appears clear.


----------



## download (Dec 21, 2006)

Inside the dome is covered by highly transparent gel type thing. 
I just remove the doom from WC tint, the result is much better now. Very acceptable.


----------



## kenster (Dec 21, 2006)

You mean the tint didn`t turn super green? WC is like XO I believe. What tint would you compare it to in a Luxeon?

I set the ring and dome back on my Cree but I wiped off all the Gel. It stayed really green so I don`t think the dome itself is changes the tint.

Ken


----------



## download (Dec 21, 2006)

Before modding Cree, WC is really white tint, it is as white as X0 in Luxeon. Because it is brighter, it looks much whiter in the real world.
Once the dome removed, it was point of no return. I thought the gel act some function of it. WC did not affect as much as WH tint that the result is sure. 
Domeless WC stay white! :rock:


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 21, 2006)

Guys, removing the dome (unless on accident) should be avoided. It's bad for the led. You will loose lumens unless the ring comes off too, and the silicone gel will boil away and turn milky white with heat over time. If you want a wider beam angle, wait for the SSC leds.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Some of my WH crees were very greenish, even with the dome.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 21, 2006)

Cool mods - thanks for sharing 

Will


----------



## zelda (Dec 21, 2006)

IsaacHayes said:


> Guys, removing the dome (unless on accident) should be avoided. It's bad for the led. You will loose lumens unless the ring comes off too, and the silicone gel will boil away and turn milky white with heat over time. If you want a wider beam angle, wait for the SSC leds.



What is a SSC led?

zelda


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 21, 2006)

download said:


> 2. Cree on O-Sink, same 1.5mm  copper sheet added between it.




:hairpull: Nooooo. That just adds an extra thermal interface you didn't need to! Much better using the Hotlips if using the XR-E.


Zelda, SSC LED (P4) is a new LED with the dome similar to the Luxeon and output similar to the XR-Es but with a wider beam spread.


----------



## download (Feb 6, 2007)

Cree transplant into MagLED .......


----------



## benighted (Feb 6, 2007)

I cree'd my brass LionCub today! Well, last night anyways... wow I need to go to bed...


----------



## Ra (Feb 6, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> Guys, removing the dome (unless on accident) should be avoided. It's bad for the led. You will loose lumens unless the ring comes off too, and the silicone gel will boil away and turn milky white with heat over time. If you want a wider beam angle, wait for the SSC leds.



I thought the cilicone gel could cope with temperatures of over 200 degrees centigrade.. Do you know something I don't ???

However: With removing the dome and cilicone gel, you must be shure you don't remove anything of the yellow phosphor covering the emitter-junction. That will drasticly change the color !! 


Oh, and Zelda: The SSC led is the new Seoul emitter: even more powerfull then Cree XR-E !:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151476




Regards,

Ra


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 6, 2007)

The magled pr module, that does not look like a luxeon? WTF?? Looks like a luxe3 dome on a k2, with some wierd legs.... Whats up with that? !


----------



## download (Feb 7, 2007)

The LED of magled pr module, it looks same as Lux1 / Lux3 except the longer legs.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 7, 2007)

You buy enough of them, you can have the legs any way you want them.


----------



## download (Feb 7, 2007)

EngPaul, some Lux came from PR MagLED module, some from miniMagLED 2AA / 3AA.
If you do not cut the Lux legs too short, the Lux can be reuse again.
For the price point of PR base upgarde, MagLED module is really good one.
After upgarding to newer LED, it looks even better, isn't it?
Enjoy your mod!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 7, 2007)

?!?!! Wow, those can't be real luxeons can they? IIRC some luxeon clones looked like that.... WTF??? Never seen a luxeon like that unless they made the custom for mag ..


----------



## download (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they are real Luxeon with custom made legs.
Sure Mag have the marketing power to order something like that.


----------



## I'M DK (Feb 8, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> ?!?!! Wow, those can't be real luxeons can they? IIRC some luxeon clones looked like that.... WTF??? Never seen a luxeon like that unless they made the custom for mag ..





EngrPaul said:


> You buy enough of them, you can have the legs any way you want them.


Yup custom made for Mag.

DK


----------

